# Huh?



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

:withstupid:

Oct
07
PETA's Human BBQ Demo Becomes All Too Real
Posted at 09:11 AM | Permalink | Comments (11)
By now, you might have heard about Timothy Wayne Shepherd, the 28-year-old man who confessed last year to killing his ex-girlfriend and who is also charged with dismembering and barbecuing her-no, really.
While this story is shocking and terrible, it sounds awfully familiar. Oh, that's right! Last week on the PETA Files, we posted an entry all about barbecuing humans! It was a demonstration to get people to wake up and "meet their meat." In our demo, a woman had her body painted like charred flesh and lay on a mock grill while passersby gawked-forced to make the connection that those tightly wrapped, clean-looking meat packages in the grocery store once were living, breathing beings who felt pain when they were slaughtered.
In our case, the demo was thought-provoking and symbolic (flesh is flesh). In Timothy's case &#8230; it might have been a bit too real.
We're writing to the prison where Shepherd is being held. If he is convicted of the murder, he will receive a sentence presumably intended to prevent him from taking any more lives. Well, we certainly agree with this sentiment-and that's why we're asking Shepherd's jailers to stop the cycle of senseless killing by putting him on an all-vegetarian diet. We can never bring back the young woman who was the victim of Shepherd's crime, but we can try to prevent him from causing any more painful deaths.
Posted by Amanda Schinke

So....their compairing killing and dismembering a human to eating a cheeseburger?........


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

Sounds like PETA doth protest too much (in both the Shakespearean "Boy, you sure sound defensive" sense, and in the sense that I'm tired of their ridiculous protests). Maybe PETA should be charged as accessories to murder... that must be where the guy got the idea.

PETA wants to equate animal lives with human lives? FINE, I say that we start blaming PETA for murders because they devalue human life! It's no more of a stretch than anything they say.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

WTF is wrong with these people!!!! Besides that how han you not like meat


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

bluebird said:


> Besides that how han you not like meat


Ask my first wife..... :eyeroll:


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

MSG Rude said:


> bluebird said:
> 
> 
> > Besides that how han you not like meat
> ...


I don't know if that's some sexual joke or not.

But either way, I can't imagine a life where I would no longer be able to eat a steak, burger, or bacon again.

That would suck.

:beer:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I personally think it's great when PETA has demonstrations...

...it reminds the general public of how insane they really are.


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

Yes, someone should teach those sad helpless people who don't eat meat how to actually Hunt!!!!!

For a MAN not to eat meat ...its just...just so WRONG!! :idiot:

No man o mine would be a vegetarian!! Deer chops sauteed in garlic butter.....fresh moose backstraps over a nice fire....a nice crispy bluebill on the rotisserie.....Mmmmmmm

PETA people are definately missing out...eh their loss and foolishness.
:beer:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

If she's hot meat I'll eat her.... :lol:


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

:******: 
uke:


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

DodgeLynn: if it helps, I think he was referring to the PETA girl... Sometimes we forget it's not just other dudes on here, but I HIGHLY doubt that was directed at you. I think it was a combination of a little crudeness and a lot of crappy timing.


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

Eh no worries...many a day at hunt camp with all the fellas...I am afraid to say I understand most the time. I don't mind men being themselves...its entertaining!!!
I read the commentaries on this sight when I am at work..it reminds me of the guys I hunt with..makes the day go by till I can be out hunting!! And I catch some advice from time to time too..
I was just kinda thinking them skin and bones PETA people wouldn't taste all that great..living on that tofu and junk....hehe 
:bartime:

and there is always one BUCKSEYE in the bunch eh!!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> was just kinda thinking them skin and bones PETA people wouldn't taste all that great..living on that tofu and junk....hehe
> 
> and there is always one BUCKSEYE in the bunch eh!!


hehe yep at least one where I come from... :beer:

don't be such sissy's guys women like men who say what they want! :lol:


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

OR the strong SILENT type!!!!!! oke:


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

DodgeLynn said:


> OR the strong SILENT type!!!!!! oke:


Silent? Buckseye?

HAW HAW HAW HAW!!!! :rollin: :rollin::rollin:


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

:toofunny:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

or all the above!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

:huh: 
:wink:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I sense alittle.... tension! Not in a bad way!


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Think about the two 'joining forces'.....what kind of a spread would they have put together?


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

A meal fit for a King.. or some wisecracker... :beer: :lol: :lol:

You all are cracking me up today!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Hey Mike,

One of these two would have to 'wear the pants' in the family...

I have 50.00$ on DodgeLynn!!!


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

indeed...

I'd look better in those pants to MR!!!!!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

indeed... Dodge can wear the pants I'll just smile and keep a hot meal ready for her... :lol: hehehe


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

shame shame Buckseye.......that better be wild game your thinking of!!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> shame shame Buckseye.......that better be wild game your thinking of!!


of course it is wild game!!! what else could it be? :lol: :wink:


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

UM NOTHIN' ELSE..
:justanangel:


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

ALRIGHT you two! This is a family channel now.....(  )

I can see it now...the first NoDak 'hook-up'!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Thanks I've got a hell of a good laugh out of this... there is very little more valuable then a sense of humor! :lol:

I suppose I better get back to work. :lol:


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

buckseye said:


> Thanks I've got a hell of a good laugh out of this... there is very little more valuable then a sense of humor! :lol:
> 
> I suppose I better get back to work. :lol:


Poor Norm, we have kind of high-jacked his thread, didn't we......

Sorry Norm....


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

hey, if we can make a nodak connection thats fine with me. maybe we should have a personals talk forum :lol:

But alas i am deeply sorry to the ladies as i am already engaged to be married next may 30 in jtown :wink:


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

I thought it was a total joke when I first read it. I hope the majority of the population realizes PETA, and all members, are completely out of it.

Unless us NoDak folks are a minority surrounded by complete ignorance. :eyeroll:


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

A good chuckle today!!! Made yet another day of work go by...
Sorry if we took over the thread.....can't take that PETA stuff too seriously...we find it silly even up here in Canada.
And yes Norm, that is sad news for ladies all around the world..with the exception of your one lucky one!


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

well thank you!\

and your right about me being the lucky one. how one woman could love a stubborn, messy, big ape such as me enough to marry me is again, beyond me :lol:


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

Well best of luck Norm. :beer:


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

Matt Jones said:


> I personally think it's great when PETA has demonstrations...
> 
> ...it reminds the general public of how insane they really are.


 Haha very true. Very good point


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

You two are so cute!

I am thinking you guys need to discuss this issue further over some home cooked meat!


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

hunt4P&Y said:


> You two are so cute!
> 
> I am thinking you guys need to discuss this issue further over some home cooked meat!


Ya, and do it in the Bait Pile so there is no rating! dd:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

MSG Rude said:


> hunt4P&Y said:
> 
> 
> > You two are so cute!
> ...


I was thinking in the privacy of Dodge's home!

BTW a chick that likes Dodges, and hunting! What size ring? 8)


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

Do what in the bait pile??????? dd:

wouldn't that scare the intended dinner away????? :rollin:

O.K., O.K too far I know.

You guys are too funny!!!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

DodgeLynn said:


> Do what in the bait pile??????? dd:
> 
> wouldn't that scare the intended dinner away????? :rollin:
> 
> ...


The "BAIT PILE" is an elite gang of men that talk about everything from Hunting to women. If you send a $10 check to NODAKOUTDOORS you will get an invite into the "BAIT PILE" trust me it is worth the $10!


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

DodgeLynn said:


> Do what in the bait pile??????? dd:
> 
> wouldn't that scare the intended dinner away????? :rollin:
> 
> ...


Sorry. It is a thread in the supporting members forum. Cost 10.00 bucks (U.S.D. :wink: ) to be a 'Supporting Member' but it gives you access to the Bait Pile thread which in and of itself is worth a heck of a lot more just to hear what is going on in there. I think we are approaching 25,000 posts in there...


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

Hmmmm..might be interesting to here what ELITE men have to say about us WOMAN and hunting. or jeez..do I really want to hear that?? :lol:

and I was definately thinking a different bait pile!! Sorry I am still learning this stuff!! hehe


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

DodgeLynn said:


> Sorry I am still learning this stuff!! hehe


I am sure you have a lot to teach us too..............................


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

LIVIN AND LEARNIN AND LAUGHIN..AND TALKIN ABOUT HUNTING STUFF...ITS ALL COPACETIC EH!

I may just have to consider that bait pile deal.

Thanks for the laughs today..but leaving for my thanksgiving Pheasent hunting weekend as soon as my shift ends in 12 minutes..yahoo.

Have a great weekend fellas and happy hunting..


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Have a great weekend DodgeLynn!!


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

Enjoyed a little piece of heaven this weekend.....
limits limits limits!
Pheasant hunting the fields all morning on a cool sunny day...the dogs were busy busy. 
a fine tailgate lunch of moose tenderloin in chipotle sauce..
An evening duck hunt dropping wood ducks and mallards in the Marsh.
A fine fresh pheasant dinner, some beers, and a sound sleep..
only to wake up and do it all over again sunday!!
Monday we went fishing and hit paydirt on plenty of jumbo perch! AND was given permission to hunt the area for deer!! Jeez, I think I found heaven...and I laughed to myself a couple times when I was cleaning my birds..because those PETA people are retarded if they don't understand how good the outdoor life is!!!!!!!!!!     
Still smiling..heading back up there on the weekend...sorry guys can't quit tell you where it is...got to protect these little pieces of Utopia!!!! HEHE


----------

